
Data Detox Kit - rahuldottech
https://datadetoxkit.org/en/home
======
judge2020
Maybe "detox" isn't the best way to describe this since traditional "detox"
treatments have been shown to be placebo/snake oil.
[https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/nutrition-
and-h...](https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/nutrition-and-healthy-
eating/expert-answers/detox-diets/faq-20058040)

------
Kovah
I wish this would be available in German too. :/

------
natch
Well intentioned effort for sure, and it looks useful enough that I will
probably give it a try. But unfortunately the problem is not with individuals
who might use this; the problem is with the masses of other voters who will
still easily be manipulated by targeted messaging tailored to their
personality.

Yes this tool makes that targeting and tailoring more difficult for one person
at a time, but I suspect this is not enough to overcome the larger effects of
the masses.

I wonder (does anyone know?) are there other efforts out there that take an
approach that does not rely on the highly unusual case of the individual user
taking the initiative?

